# What is Your Religion?



## Leela (Dec 20, 2014)

I haven't seen one of these threads in a while so I thought I'd make one. I am very sorry if I missed out your religion. I know I missed Mormon and Shinto, and there may be others too.

Feel free to discuss, but *please *be civilised and mature. I understand that religion is a sensitive topic so I don't really want to cause any arguments. I'll close the thread if any flame-wars start. That being said, any sensible discussions are encouraged 

Edit~ YES I KNOW ATHEISM IS NOT A RELIGION, please stop telling me lol


----------



## Jake (Dec 20, 2014)

I am a Christian Muslim please don't ask questions.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

Atheist.


----------



## Halcyon (Dec 20, 2014)

i'm agnostic but i like reading about paganism. it has a bunch of interesting concepts a part of it~


----------



## jamie! (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm christian. I really haven't thought about religion too much. Haven't exactly decided yet.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm a Muslim. It makes me sad that my people are potrayed as terrorist in media most of the time


----------



## Brackets (Dec 20, 2014)

i'm an atheist btw it's not a religion


----------



## Halcyon (Dec 20, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> I'm a Muslim. It makes me sad that my people are potrayed as terrorist in media most of the time



western media sucks at portraying religions composed of mainly poc in my ~honest~ opinion
sorry you have to go thru that :^( 




Annachie said:


> i'm an atheist btw it's not a religion



lmao


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 20, 2014)

Atheists rule tbt


----------



## Leela (Dec 20, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> I'm a Muslim. It makes me sad that my people are potrayed as terrorist in media most of the time



All the Muslims I know are lovely people. It's a shame that Muslims are often associated with terrorists even though the vast majority of them are not 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> i'm an atheist btw it's not a religion



Yeah, I didn't think it was but I wanted to include it since a lot of people are atheists. I voted for this option.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm Muslim, but I couldn't care less about other people's religions....
to me, a person's life choices are up to him, it's none of my business and I have friends from everywhere with different religions so....
I don't care :3


----------



## euroR (Dec 20, 2014)

i am the only 1 in the vote right now =)


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

euroR said:


> i am the only 1 in the vote right now =)



this makes no sense, fuzzybugfeet :3


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Dec 20, 2014)

R-Cookies said:


> but I couldn't care less about other people's religions....
> to me, a person's life choices are up to him, it's none of my business and I have friends from everywhere with different religions so....
> I don't care :3



You said it all...
As for me?, I'm Atheist.


----------



## Rasha (Dec 20, 2014)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> You said it all...
> As for me?, I'm Atheist.



didn't I? I'm a genius :3


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 20, 2014)

Annachie said:


> i'm an atheist btw it's not a religion



annabumblebee was a priest, she wud know

- - - Post Merge - - -

can i also point out that agnosticism and atheism r not mutually exclusive. agnosticism is the belief that we cannot kno for certain the existence of a god. as such, u can be agnostic atheist (i dont believe there is a god but i cannot be certain) or agnostic theist (i believe in a god but i cannot be certain).


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm a Christian here. I voted Protestant.


----------



## Ashtot (Dec 20, 2014)

Also Jehovah's Witness is technically a cult.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm kinda forced into Catholicism by my parents.


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

Annachie said:


> i'm an atheist btw it's not a religion



I think that's a given lol...


----------



## Brackets (Dec 20, 2014)

honeyaura said:


> I think that's a given lol...



you'd be surprised.. i've talked to people on here before who are convinced it is


----------



## honeyaura (Dec 20, 2014)

Christian, born and forced into it. Used to go to church twice a week, read the bible, the works. But lately, since I finally have a CHOICE being an adult, I'm not having such a strict life, at least not now. I'm open-minded to all religions, but... I dunno, I think there's a name for it, but I'm too tired to even write this correctly xD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Annachie said:


> you'd be surprised.. i've talked to people on here before who are convinced it is



Ah, true. Guess because there's an -ism behind it xD


----------



## Trundle (Dec 20, 2014)

Jehovah's Witness is a cult


----------



## Jawile (Dec 20, 2014)

I am a Helixist


----------



## Dollie (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm an atheist.


----------



## RiceBunny (Dec 22, 2014)

I voted for Other, though most of the time I'd say I'm atheist. It's just not worth the hassle to try to explain to someone what Deism means.
In short it means I don't believe in organized religion. I'm not even a full Deist. I'm an agnostic-deist, but that's just making things even more complicated. lol
It means I reject religion, but that I believe there "might"(here comes the agnostic part) be a Deity. However, obviously not the one everyone talks about.


----------



## Nanobyte (Dec 22, 2014)

Mormon isn't an option? I am disappoint.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 22, 2014)

Atheist/Agnostic.


----------



## RiceBunny (Dec 22, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> Mormon isn't an option? I am disappoint.



I'm pretty sure Leela doesn't live here in the U.S. She's probably not even aware the religion even exists. From what I've seen it seems to be a religion that is most prominent here in the U.S.


----------



## Locket (Dec 22, 2014)

Uhhh... Mormon, I don't know if it's anything or on the poll or not...


----------



## Leela (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't really know what Mormons are so I didn't put the option on. I didn't think anyone would vote for it anyway because it's so uncommon where I live that I thought it was some rare religion. Sorry about that.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 22, 2014)

atheism


----------



## BlooBelle (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm an atheist. c:


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 22, 2014)

No Shinto? Well!


----------



## lazuli (Dec 22, 2014)

i think it would have been easier for this to be a non-poll since theres so many religions n such,


----------



## Leela (Dec 22, 2014)

pika62221 said:


> No Shinto? Well!



I'm sorry, I just haven't heard of Shinto...

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> i think it would have been easier for this to be a non-poll since theres so many religions n such,



I kind of regret putting the poll in now. It would have been easier as a non-poll since there are religions that I haven't even heard of...


----------



## matt (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm nothing


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 22, 2014)

Wow, did not expect so many atheists on this forum. Jeez. Personally, I'm agnostic and don't really care one way or the other. Have fun bickering with everyone for the rest of your lives, because you know better than us all.


----------



## unravel (Dec 22, 2014)

[Inactive] Roman Catholic


----------



## Envy (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm an atheist and irreligious.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 22, 2014)

Well, I am a Catholic Christian, but I will say that I frown upon the fact that we as a religion don't accept LGBT+. The bible says its a sin. That is proven wrong if you look at two common beliefs of Christians:  God loves EVERYONE, and God made us to be who we are. Why should gays exist if that were the case? Anyways, rant over.


----------



## sej (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm an Athiest, I will not believe until I have solid proof.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 22, 2014)

Misuzurin said:


> Wow, did not expect so many atheists on this forum. Jeez. Personally, I'm agnostic and don't really care one way or the other. Have fun bickering with everyone for the rest of your lives, because you know better than us all.



it's interesting to care and discuss it with people though.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 22, 2014)

Annachie said:


> it's interesting to care and discuss it with people though.



thats not wat agnosticism even means, this person is a sanctimonious idiot


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 22, 2014)

Catholic my friends.


----------



## starlark (Dec 22, 2014)

Ashtot said:


> Also Jehovah's Witness is technically a cult.



I left the religion because I was too scared of people saying this.


----------



## Tao (Dec 22, 2014)

My body belongs to the mighty Zeus! 



But no, religion is stupid. 

I don't like calling myself an Atheist, since it's still widely recognized as a religion for some strange reason...


----------



## Cory (Dec 22, 2014)

Where is the other jew.


----------



## Zanessa (Dec 22, 2014)

Misuzurin said:


> Have fun bickering with everyone for the rest of your lives, because you know better than us all.



???I'm confused - what does that even mean??


----------



## Goth (Dec 22, 2014)

where the **** is satanism 



- - - Post Merge - - -

Jehovah's Witnesses

people don't celebrate things right?

that's horrible


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been raised in a Christian household with Christian family. Church on Sundays and on Easter and Christmas. 
But as I got older I really started to question everything and became more interested in science. Not having definite proof really drives me towards agnosticism.


----------



## debinoresu (Dec 22, 2014)

i guess im agnostic. i dont believe in an afterlife or any real conscious individuality after death, but i do often wonder what the true true origin of everything is, but even if you believe in god theres still the question of where god came from. all in all existence seems like some sort of impossible loophole of what created what to me, so i cant say i solidly believe theres no "creator" of some sort that is driven by a sentience and could be classified as a being instead of a scientific reaction

existence is weird and ill never know these answers tho so i try not to think about it

**also atheism is the absence of religion lol


----------



## Joy (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm a christian. 
I gave my life to Christ a year ago


----------



## Punchy-kun (Dec 23, 2014)

I selected Protestant Christian. I read the Bible and base what I do directly off on what it says. So pretty much the purest form I believe.

Of course it's good to have a general idea of what the Bible already says, and I've had that since I was brought up in a Christian family. But for a person reading the Bible for the first time with no background information he must be a bit careful, because not everything applies today(for example an eye for an eye is not anymore applicable today because Jesus said in the New Testament 

“You have heard that it was said, ‘Eye for eye, and tooth for tooth.’ But I tell you, do not resist an evil person(just to make clear this doesn't mean if someone's trying to hurt you you shouldn't try to avoid it, but it means don't pay the person back with evil). If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also. And if anyone wants to sue you and take your shirt, hand over your coat as well. If anyone forces you to go one mile, go with them two miles. Give to the one who asks you, and do not turn away from the one who wants to borrow from you."

But I think a good way is to start reading the New Testament first (or both) and then continue in the Old Testament. Since the New Testament is pretty much all applicable today you will know when you read the Old Testament for the first time that you have a general idea of what doesn't apply anymore.


----------



## Leela (Dec 23, 2014)

Update~ *I know atheism is not a religion*, I just put it in there so people could vote for it.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 23, 2014)

Leela said:


> Update~ *I know atheism is not a religion*, I just put it in there so people could vote for it.



agnosticism shudnt be there, it isnt even comparable to any religion/atheism


----------



## Songbird (Dec 23, 2014)

I sort of have a religion and I sort of don't.


----------



## Leela (Dec 23, 2014)

Aaaand I also forgot to say that I know *agnosticism* isn't a religion.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've moved the discussion over to a poll-less thread, which gets rid of the issues of me forgetting religions and atheism and agnosticism not being religions.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?249468-Religion-Discussion-Thread

Hopefully you can continue to discuss there


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 23, 2014)

Leela said:


> Aaaand I also forgot to say that I know *agnosticism* isn't a religion.



the point being, u can only choose one option from the poll, and if somebody chooses agnosticism, it says nothing about their religion


----------



## Zulehan (Dec 23, 2014)

A bit nervous about the reception for my poem (assuming it makes it to poll) since it is quite on the religious side.


----------



## Punchy-kun (Dec 29, 2014)

http://adam4d.com/religious/ This is pretty relevant to the thread.


----------



## Naiad (Dec 29, 2014)

Punchy-kun said:


> http://adam4d.com/religious/ This is pretty relevant to the thread.




I uhm
no

Anyway, I'm Atheist. I grew up in a Christian community tho.


----------



## Brackets (Dec 29, 2014)

Punchy-kun said:


> http://adam4d.com/religious/ This is pretty relevant to the thread.



that post is offensive to atheists and all other religions. it's also ridiculous.


----------



## Leela (Dec 29, 2014)

Punchy-kun said:


> http://adam4d.com/religious/ This is pretty relevant to the thread.



No. Just... no.

It basically implies that every atheist is sad and pathetic. Plus, "anti-religion" makes it sound like we hate God or something. I'm not anti-religious - if people want to be religious it's up to them, it's not my place to stop them.

But please don't try and make people convert to your religion, whether they are atheists or they follow a different religion. At least, I assume that's what you were trying to do, as I don't know what other purpose the web page has. It is our decision what religion we follow, or whether we follow one at all.

And I'm pretty sure the vast majority of atheists do not "meet regularly with some people to discuss how silly organised religion is".

I know I said 'please do not post' but I felt like that needed to be said.


----------



## Punchy-kun (Dec 29, 2014)

Leela said:


> No. Just... no.
> 
> It basically implies that every atheist is sad and pathetic. Plus, "anti-religion" makes it sound like we hate God or something. I'm not anti-religious - if people want to be religious it's up to them, it's not my place to stop them.
> 
> ...



Well if you're atheist it's not a neutral state, but it's an active decision not to be religious. So in that way you are anti-religion. Perhaps you don't care what others believe in, but at least for yourself you're anti-religion. I'm pretty sure the author of the comic didn't mean anti-religion in the sense that atheists want to per se stop people who are religious.

I don't want to have a person convert to my religion because I say it, or anyone. But if I am convinced that my religion is the only correct one, which I am(You may say that's bold, but it's truthful), and I am concerned about other people(I'm not one of those people who doesn't care about other people) then is it such a mystery that I would want to TELL people about it? I won't force them if they don't want to listen, but please let me just say it to them. Just like the comic I won't tell you to stop, and give you the choice to listen or not. But at least let me offer the choice you know so you're not ignorant. Also this reminds me on coincidentally another comic of the same guy: http://adam4d.com/keep-it-to-yourself/

I'm not trying to force people to change. I just want to share things with unbelievers, but I leave the choice to listen to it up to them. If you don't want to listen to what I say that's fine and I'll accept that, I won't force anything on you. But please don't ask me to just shut up about the most important thing in the world to me. If sharing my opinion offends you I think it's better that you try to ignore me. I'm not forcing you to listen


----------



## Relly (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm an atheist. I used to be a Christian but things happened and now I'm not.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't really follow any religious stuff so I just put other? 
Idk really.


----------



## Punchy-kun (Dec 29, 2014)

I wouldn't worry. I don't like repeating myself and stuff anyway.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 29, 2014)

I don't consider myself to follow any religion. I believe in whatever I believe in.


----------



## daniduckyface (Dec 29, 2014)

Catholicism. I avoid religious debates but hey whatever you believe in is fine with me i don't judge.


----------



## Tao (Dec 29, 2014)

When we die, we are blinded by a flash of holy light.

From the heavens, a hand descends down upon us and lifts us away from our former dwelling.

The hand then plays with us whilst we remain lifeless and limp, until a loud bellowing voice rumbles from beneath the floor, "dinner's ready!". We are dropped to the floor as our new Master exits the area.

Seconds later we awaken to look below at the sole of our foot to see lettering that spells 'AnDy'. That must be the name of our new savior.

To our surprise, we are now free to roam around this new, peaceful land of mystery inhabited by talking pigs, dinosaurs, slinky dogs, potato men, cowboys and space rangers. We see a new world through a hole of glass placed within the confining walls of safety. The land we see is dangerous for us to explore and so we must stay where it is safe, less we end up like Combat Carl, sacrificed by the evil 'Dark Lord Cid' and his demon canine. He tortures us, just for fun.
None of us should ever enter the Dark Lord's house as once you enter, you shall never return.

We enjoy our new eternal life until our master above desires our services, in which we return to our lifeless shell so that he may find use of us. We know a time shall come where our master will take us to 'the attic' where we will live with the warmth and safety of an old CRT television.

But it is not he who should be praised, as there is one of more even more wisdom, knowledge and entertainment.



We must appease the Wi-Fi!!!!!


If we succeed in this second life and appease the Wi-Fi to the best of our abilities, we shall ascend to a greater place. A true final life of eternal happiness and mysteries beyond infinity. Upon the success of giving everything to the mighty Wi-Fi, we shall finally find limitless bliss on the far away place of 'Pizza Planet' where drinks are 2 for 1 and you get a free turn on any of the attractions if you get the high score. 

It is truly the place all true religious followers strive to be welcomed to.


----------



## KeybladePony (Dec 30, 2014)

Protestant Christian. Very adamant about my faith.


----------



## Gandalf (Dec 30, 2014)

Time to put this discussion on hold for a little while. When it's reopened, maybe we can all try not turning it into one big flame again.


----------

